# VIN and block matching numbers?



## Popof4 (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm looking for some guidance on a '69 Judge. See attached pics. I am not sure if the engine is original to the body.

Would the block s/n be that far off from the VIN?
Would the block date code be that far off from the vehicle year

- block # at front of block near timing cover - 29R136986 (my interpretation of the first 2 digits
Block casting number-9790071
Block date code-L217
Thanks in advance for your time and help.























⁷in


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Popof4,

The enclosed site may be helpful to you.


How to identify your Pontiac engine



Engine casting 9790071 is correct for a 68/69 400. The date code you show would be correct for the model year 68 but not 69. L217 date code is December 21, 1967.

The engine number that should correlate with your cars VIN for 1968 and later is on the left/ passenger side front of the engine block, to the left of the timing chain housing. See pictures on the site attached.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

To answer your questions
The VIN on the block always matches the VIN on the dash. There may be one or two exceptions to the rule but the number will be off by one or two digits if not caught by QC. The VIN was stamped on the block at the assembly plant once the engine was selected for a particular vehicle.
Casting date of the block should be within 1-4 weeks of the vehicle build date, depending on how far the factory was from Pontiac MI. where the engines were assembled. This is not a hard and fast rule as there are exceptions depending on the rarity of a particular engine or if repairs were made to the block before engine assembly. 

As TIGR mentioned the engine is for a 68. 
The VIN on the block has an 'R' which designates Arlington Texas. 
Arlington built full size Pontiacs in 68. 
Tempest/GTO production started in 1969 at Arlington.
Your car has an A in the VIN which means it was built in Atlanta. 

Bottom line; Your Atlanta built 69 GTO has a 400 engine from a Texas built full size Pontiac (Bonneville/Catalina)


----------



## Popof4 (Aug 13, 2021)

GTOTIGR & 052,
Thanks so much for you the information you provided. I appreciate your time to respond to my questions.


----------

